# Songs that you've heard



## Shockwind (Apr 19, 2011)

What are the songs that you've heard and made you relax? Mine's in the spoiler.



Spoiler: Songs that made me relax




Deer In The Headlights - Owl City (Preview)


Fireflies - Owl City


Rainbow Veins - Owl City


Cave In - Owl City


Sexy Back - Justin Timberlake



Well, that's all.


----------



## Nebz (Apr 19, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rVFzCRQFrM[/youtube]
The only song I've ever heard that could make ME relax.


----------



## HBK (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh, I love Owl City, he has really dreamy music. Can't wait for his new album! Especially check out "This Is The Future" from his debut album, "Maybe I'm Dreaming", it's pretty awesome if you like calm songs.

You can also listen to songs like "Breathe", by Taylor Swift and Colbie Caillat. Anything Colbie is pretty much relaxing too, like Bubbly.

If you like Carrie Underwood, definitely "Jesus, Take The Wheel" and "Temporary Home" (although it's pretty sad). Anything calm on "Some Hearts" is good, really.

Also, Miranda Lambert's "The House That Built Me", "Virginia Bluebell" and "Love Is Looking For You", if you like country with a twang from this amazing modern day country woman.

You can also check out songs like "Happily Ever After", by the amazing indie band "He Is We".


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 19, 2011)

HBK said:
			
		

> Oh, I love Owl City, he has really dreamy music. Can't wait for his new album! Especially check out "This Is The Future" from his debut album, "Maybe I'm Dreaming", it's pretty awesome if you like calm songs.
> 
> You can also listen to songs like "Breathe", by Taylor Swift and Colbie Caillat. Anything Colbie is pretty much relaxing too, like Bubbly.
> 
> ...


"All Things Bright and Beautiful" is Adam Young's newest album. The Deer in The Headlights is also from that album. I love Adam Young because of his musics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



I also love this song. It makes me relax when I hear it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The Yacht Club (Preview from "All Things Bright and Beautiful" album)


All Things Bright and Beautiful tracks:

Track 1: The Real World
Track 2: Deer In The Headlights 
Track 3: Angels 
Track4: Dreams Don't Turn To Dust 
Track5: Honey And The Bee 
Track 6: Kamikaze 
Track 7: January 28,1986 
Track 8:Galaxies
Track 9: Hospital Flowers 
Track 10: Alligator Sky
Track 11: The Yacht Club
Track 12: Plant Life
Track 13: How I Became The Sea


----------



## Cyan (Apr 19, 2011)

Phantasmagoria, by Nobuo Uematsu.
ICO ~Melody in the Myst~, by Michiru Oshima
Shadow Hearts ~ Near Death Experience
Potion 1&2 ~ relaxin' with final fantasy


That's what I listen sometime when I'm tired and just lay down on my bed to relax


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 19, 2011)

Personally I am almost always relaxed and the rare occasions on which I am not it is usually for a good reason (see fight or flight) in which case that is usually solved by running around or some physical exertion so if I listen to anything it is usually to uncloud my mind/allow me to focus on a more select group of things.

To this end- anything that I consider good I will listen to for such purposes although it will likely have one of four things- an incredibly high BPM, some awesome guitar and/or vocals, if there is a story it will probably be about something seedy and if there is no story I will probably find it amusing (something like the bloodhound gang, big balls by ACDC or some of the more non serious folk metal). Although many have the traits I mentioned I will also go some classic rock or ska (arguably more two tone or third wave) so in the spirit of the thread
Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFl0nlHaWa4...feature=related
Creedence Clearwater Revival: Fortunate Son 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec0XKhAHR5I
Cream - White Room 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGZeqwdWoeo...feature=related
The Specials - Message to you Rudy 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIoHSu5v1Mo...feature=related
The Specials - Ghost Town 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WhhSBgd3KI
Led Zeppelin - Kashmir 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKtfjsonPFE...feature=related
Georgia Satellites -Keep your hands to yourself 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMFMf9cN64U...feature=related
Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toHlMD50eYY
The Black Crowes - Hard To Handle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RchC6cNUAfE
Stone Temple Pilots - Plush
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5UOC0C0x8Q
Deep purple - Black Night
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHlODWd4GeM...feature=related
Steve miller band- take the money and run
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-vBd-r_Pww

Countless more things but if I carry on I will end up getting nothing done today.


----------



## Blake1710 (Apr 19, 2011)

planet caravan by black sabbath.. its just so laid back and awesome
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DW3pZjmS3rg

also, anything by electric wizard, cos its just so sludgey and awesome
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjFxCfcWip4


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 19, 2011)

*My Immortal - Evanescence 
	
*
Baba Yetu - Christopher Tin
Circle of Life - Elton John
*Mad World - Gary Jules*
Hand Covers Bruise - Trent Reznor and Atticus Ross
If I Didn't Have You - Billy Crystal and John Goodman
*You'll Be In My Heart - Phil Collins*
Technicolor Phrase - Owl City
PYT (Pretty Young Thing) - Michael Jackson
*Silly Love Songs - Wings*
Maenam - Jami Seiber
*Married Life - Michael Giacchino 
	
*

Might post more later.


----------



## prowler (Apr 20, 2011)

lol owl city.
Ellie Goulding incoming. I will see her live one day, if she just fucks out of America.

Roscoe
Sweet Disposition (I like the original but ELLIE


----------



## DukeDizko (Apr 20, 2011)

Clearly:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_GkE27-3KI[/youtube]


----------

